# What is best Broadband Providor for Xbox Live?



## Locke (6 Oct 2009)

Not sure where to post this, so going to go with Broadband.

Looking for recommendations for best Broadband to use with XBox 360. Had cabled broadband in my last apartment. It was brilliant. But bought a house so thats all gone.

Have mobile broadband dongle but worried about FUP on using it (plus not 100% certain how to use it for XBox)

What is Eircom like? Anyone any good reports on what Broadband to use?

Thanks in advance!
Locke


----------



## krissovo (6 Oct 2009)

Mobile broadband sucks for online gaming, to many drop outs that stresses me out when playing.  I used internet connection sharing from my laptop and a crossed cat 5 cable.  I also used it with the xbox wireless card.

I have two very different experiences with eircom bradband.  When I was in the city at peak times the contention ratio really showed and I used to lose connection a couple times a month.  Now I am in a rural setting it has not failed once in the past 8 months.


----------



## Locke (6 Oct 2009)

Thanks Krissovo.

Living in Dunshaughlin. Was trying to hold off on getting the phone line activated. But will need it for multiroom anyway.


----------



## packard (15 Oct 2009)

Using 3 myself with a Dovado router, works perfect. No dropping out or any hassle. Look into that


----------



## Locke (15 Oct 2009)

Thanks Packard. How is it on your Usage?


----------



## canicemcavoy (15 Oct 2009)

You need broadband with low latency for gaming (otherwise known as "low pings"), not necessarily high speeds. I found UPC were best for this but unfortunately that is not an option for you. Perhaps check the broadband forums on boards.ie as people there would probably know this info.


----------



## Locke (15 Oct 2009)

Thanks canice


----------

